# Deer antler



## Drap (Dec 9, 2011)

First slingshot I've made. its really fun to shoot!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

very nice I really want to try a deer antler but havent come across any yet, good job!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

See your local taxidermist, they usually have some broken antlers. -- Tex


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool my dad has one made out of deer antler!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

The first and horn, well mate.

Cheers .... Alf


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Very cool







Well done.

f00bs


----------



## Drap (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

